# UPDATE on CMHR's Emmy



## Gini (Aug 21, 2008)

Wanted to let everyone know Emmy's eye is still intact and it looks like some of the swelling has gone down. This is going to be a long term project with her

treatment. The Dr is now saying about 4 to 6 weeks before the treatment will be done. The serum made from her blood hopefully will fill in and help form new blood vessels going to the membranes. We are also putting Neomycin, Atropine, Tobramycin and Itraconazole ophth ointment. This baby is going thru the wringer right now and could sure use all the prayers she can get.

We opted out of the surgery for now as they would have to use a donor membrane over the eye and with the eye sewn shut we wouldnt know anything about her rejection if any. This would be a sure way for her to lose that eye. This way we have a chance.

Again please keep this precious little one in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Gini I had a dog once that had an eye injury. Nothing the vet tried was helping. He finally drew blood and made a serum from that and it worked wonders. Hopefully it will turn things around for Emmy too.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 23, 2008)

Little Emmy is in my prayers for a good recovery


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 23, 2008)

You know I'm working...


----------

